# Another barn fresh Schwinn



## Jaremy (Mar 3, 2017)

Hey guys, I just joined the forum today and thought you guys might like to see what I'm working on. I've collected bikes for a few years but mostly just 80s bmx so this is now my oldest bike. Its a BF Goodrich badged Schwinn.



 
It came equipped with a wooden clothes pin on one of the spokes and Its missing half of the handlebar, a seat, a rubber block off of one of the pedals, and a fender. If anyone has parts or information I might be interested. I'd really like to see an advertisement that shows what it would have looked like new as a BF Goodrich if anyone has a pic of one that is 100% original. Also, my other Schwinn for anyone that is interested in 80s bmx.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 3, 2017)

Jaremy, Your bike is a straight bar. Here's a couple of mine. The first is a 1950 Schwinn D-19, the second is a BFG/Schwinn Challenger like your bike if it had a tank and rear rack.


----------



## Jaremy (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks for the info Tim, your bikes look great.


----------



## vincev (Mar 3, 2017)

welcome !


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Mar 4, 2017)

Welcome, very cool schwinn to start off with, you'll be hooked in no time!


----------



## Jaremy (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks guys, I've been enjoying my time on the site so far. Especially checking out all the nice bikes.


----------

